# Claro walnut and olive wood slabs west coast and rough lumber as well



## Michael Ryan (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm in pacific grove CA,looking for someone who may have a connection on 12 quarter by 8"wide and 8'long Claro walnut, building about 20 doors for a future project wanting to use Claro would also need 5 quarter for the inside panels thanks also looking for an olive slab about 40" wide by 6' Long please let me know. Black
Acacia and Myrtle wood we like to use the wood could be fresh cut or wet please let me know what you may have thanks


----------

